# So I bought a new set of clubs...



## slick (Oct 4, 2006)

Long story short, my sister received a $1000 gift card for Golf Galaxy from work, and she gave it to me 

Sold my Nicklaus clubs to a friend and bought the following:

Nike SasQuatch 460 Lucky 13º Graphite Reg.
Nike SasQuatch 3 wood 15º Graphite Reg.
Nike Slingshot 3 Hybrid 20º Graphite Reg.
Nike Slingshot OSS Irons (4-PW) Steel Reg.
Nike Black OZ T160

I was able to tell a huge difference between these clubs and my Nicklaus. I was hitting 220 yards with my Nicklaus DPT 460 driver, I hit 260 with the SQ my first try! I am not good at golf. My swing is slow and inconsistent, but these clubs really helped. The OSS's are so nice. Easy to hit and get up in the air, I love them.

I need a sand wedge (the OSS's came with a pitching wedge and an "A" wedge, what is this?). I was thinking about getting the matching OSS sand wedge, or with keeping in the whole Nike theme, a TW Wedge or SV Tour, any suggestions?

I'm going to play my first 18 hole game this weekend with some friends, I guess I will find out then how the clubs really do.

Also, regarding Hybrids, I really like the Slingshot Hybrid. From what I remember reading, the Slingshot 3H is a replacement for a 3 iron and a 7 wood. Now, I have a little difficulty hitting my 4 iron correctly, the 5 iron is no problem, but that 4 iron, I don't know what gives. If the Hybrids are meant to be good iron replacements, would it be feasible for me to invest in a 4H Slingshot and take the 4 iron out of the bag? And since the 3H takes the place of a 7 wood, and I have a 3 wood, am I missing anything by not having a 5 wood (or equivalent Hybrid) in the set? I still have some money left on the GC and was saving up for a new driver, so I want to make sure I have the clubs I need before I end up wasting money on something else.

Thanks.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope you remember to get your sister something nice


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

wish my brother was that nice to me


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

So, when do you donate your kidney to your sister?


----------



## slick (Oct 4, 2006)

I know, I know, I owe her. Her birthday is coming up next month. She moved to Pennsylvania two months ago and I haven't seen her since. So I am going to surprise her by flying up there next month. I sold my PS3 to a friend just to buy her a gift (had it pre ordered, payed it off, couldn't get my money back in cash, so I sold it to a friend who will pick it up on launch day). I am thinking Jewelry. I am going next week sometime to a jewelry store to see what I can get her.

Got another question. I asked for regular flex irons, but I think they might be stiff. I don't care since they seem to work great, but how can I tell if the irons are regular or stiff flex (steel). There is a sticker on all of them and there is a small "S" on the stickers. I don't know if it means stiff or steel. Just want to know so if I buy a matching OSS SW, I get the same flex club.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

slick said:


> I know, I know, I owe her. Her birthday is coming up next month. She moved to Pennsylvania two months ago and I haven't seen her since. So I am going to surprise her by flying up there next month. I sold my PS3 to a friend just to buy her a gift (had it pre ordered, payed it off, couldn't get my money back in cash, so I sold it to a friend who will pick it up on launch day). I am thinking Jewelry. I am going next week sometime to a jewelry store to see what I can get her.
> 
> Got another question. I asked for regular flex irons, but I think they might be stiff. I don't care since they seem to work great, but how can I tell if the irons are regular or stiff flex (steel). There is a sticker on all of them and there is a small "S" on the stickers. I don't know if it means stiff or steel. Just want to know so if I buy a matching OSS SW, I get the same flex club.



First off. NICE SISTER  

I am not familiar with Nike labels but I would tend to think the S on the shaft label means Stiff.
Your A Wedge, is a 50 degree wedge. The SW is 55 degrees. You can find all of the lofts for those irons here. Nike Golf

BTW, I have hit your driver. A friend of mine owns the same driver, R flex shaft. I hit a bomb with that driver!


----------



## slick (Oct 4, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> First off. NICE SISTER
> 
> I am not familiar with Nike labels but I would tend to think the S on the shaft label means Stiff.
> Your A Wedge, is a 50 degree wedge. The SW is 55 degrees. You can find all of the lofts for those irons here. Nike Golf
> ...


Thanks for the help. I am quite sure that the S means stiff flex also.

And yeah, the driver is really nice, I can't believe how far I can hit with it, and straight also (for the most part, I still slice a lot).


----------

